# Pumps



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello again,members.i have just purchased a 75 gallon tank,Aqueon sump,and an overflow box.now here is my question,my CPR overflow box' flow rate is 300 GPH,now would a mag drive 350 be enough for a 75 gallon tank or should i go higher than 300 gph for my return pump?i am new to this sump business and do not have any clue whatsoever...thanks


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

There are a few questions to answer first. How high are you going, what size pipe.
Here is a link that will help to answer your question
http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/hlc2.php


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Flow Rate at 0' Head: 300 GPH
Flow Rate at 4' Head: 250 GPH
Flow Rate at 6' Head: 180 GPH

so average head is 4 -5 feet head, you do not want to exceed your overflow box flowrate. getting a more powerful pump could be disaster if you dont turn its flow down. Keep in mind that if your overflow box's tubing goes horizontal, it slows down the flow a bit.

you'll still need power heads in the tank to increase the flow since the sump return definately will not be enough


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks,guys for the quick reply.i am gonna be using my two koralia 750 gph power heads until i have saved enough money for two mp40ws.as for the pipe i am thinking of using a flexible tube,and as for the height that i am not sure.so,what do you guys suggest i do with plumbing and pumps?i am such a noob:bigsmile: but thank god for bc aquaria...


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

If I were you, I would get a mag 500 (or even a mag 700) and a valve to restrict output of the mag drive. The extra capacity can be used somewhere later, like pumping your refugium or driving some media reactor. Since mag 350/500/700 have 1/2" outlets, I would use a 3/4" to 1/2" coupler to step it up to 3/4" (to match your oeverflow pipe size). Therefore you can use the same size pipe for your drain and return.
Have fun.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

when you fine tune the flow, make sure you dont match it too closely, clog your overflow teeth a bit, as if it would during a couple weeks of neglect, then match it to that rate


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought about getting a mag drive 500/700 and a CPR overflow rated @ 300 gph,would that work?are flexi hoses ok to use for the overflow and return?for the overflow the hose just goes straight down to the sump and for the return goes straight up.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

gearsofwarfan said:


> I thought about getting a mag drive 500/700 and a CPR overflow rated @ 300 gph,would that work?


Go for it. Just make sure you have a valve on the output of the pump because mag drive 500/700 may have higher flow than your overflow depends on how high is your return. FYI, 300 gph overflow is perfect for your 75 G tank.


gearsofwarfan said:


> are flexi hoses ok to use for the overflow and return?for the overflow the hose just goes straight down to the sump and for the return goes straight up.


Yes, a lot of people are using something called spa flex in their plumbing system. You can find it in a spa store or an industry hosing store like new-line.com. If you have some other flexiable hoses in mind, make sure they are saltwater safe.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

here is a good thread too on pump sizes:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...perts-drain-line-size-return-pump-size-19608/

msjboy


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

_Thank you,for all your inputs...i now have a better understanding on how to tackle my sump,oveflow,and plumbing stuff.i appreciate everything_


----------

